# Another what-is-it question



## Greeny (Jun 27, 2016)

Lavender?


----------



## Nhaupt2 (May 31, 2016)

it's Blue Mist Spirea, or Russian sage, hard to tell from blurry photo, but bees love both


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Russian sage. It blooms for a very long time and honey bees find it very interesting when nothing else is blooming and somewhat interesting other times.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Gary
My daughter lives in spring field and has those plants lining her side walk. The bees were hitting them like crazy. I ask her what they were and she didn't know. Thanks for posting and also to those that answered. I am closer to knowing what to get now. I do hope they grow in crap dirt though. You were just about 35/40 miles from where I live when you saw them.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Its called Russian Sage but its not Russian and its not a sage. It grows abundantly in my locality. Native to Asia, and in some areas the flowers are smoked as a euphoriant. I have never seen bees not on it no matter what else is in bloom.


----------



## Marcus Yoder (May 21, 2016)

It's called Perovskia atriplicifolia, also known as russian sage.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...kia+atriplicifolia+and+honey+bees&FORM=IQFRML

Cheers 
gww


----------

